# Elatine Triandra



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Elatine Triandra, How to plant them? and keep them healthy


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

A search will yield tons of results
Here I did it for you

Plant it like glosso, take a stem and push it into the substrate, wait for it to spread


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


lol
:redface: :redface: :redface:


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

It's my favorite foreground. Doesn't need CO2. Spreads very quickly. Doesn't need high light. I have it in my 15 with two LOA screw in compact fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

I've found it's a nitrate hog. If I keep my nitrates up this is an awesome foreground. It's quick to pout if the levels get low.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

observant_imp said:


> I've found it's a nitrate hog. If I keep my nitrates up this is an awesome foreground. It's quick to pout if the levels get low.



That's actually a really good tip! I will use that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Plant them as you would plant glosso. But if you get a patch of them, I just lay it down and sprinkle them with gravel on top and let it root in. The plant is way more controlable then Glosso and sure alot less maintenance.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I usually seperate the patch and plant individually, but if you are lazy, and has a patch, just put a pebble or sprinkle gravel on it.

ditto observant_imp

btw, this is off topic, but they have a bad habbit of going to seed and die off then spring up everywhere a while later, I have no clue why they do that and what cause it


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

anyone have a good pic of it?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> anyone have a good pic of it?


Here's a couple perspective from my tank from last year...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

i did some research about the plants, and yeah like observant says its Nitrate monster, so is it mean that i should increase the dose of Ferts, right now my dosing is:

1/8 KNO3
1/32KH2PO4
2ml Seachem Flourish

over 29 Gal, DIY co2, Flourite, 65watts CF+20watts NO

I already saw some dramatic effect on the plants, especially the Rotala Sp.

And nice tank Georgia?
And yeah they are sometimes dying and bounce back again, any explanation with this?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> anyone have a good pic of it?



This is from my tank just now


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

xcooperx said:


> i did some research about the plants, and yeah like observant says its Nitrate monster, so is it mean that i should increase the dose of Ferts, right now my dosing is:
> 
> 1/8 KNO3
> 1/32KH2PO4
> ...



I think you should try the plants first before you make any changes to your fert regime. The plants are pretty decent at shipping, however any plant is subject to transit stress. Don't worry it happened to my first shipment of E. trianda when I first got it. A bit of patience (a ziplock bag dwindled down to about 5-6 stems) and it exploded (not like glosso, but it recovered very well over a couple months). Planting it is similar to glosso. Once it gets established, just keep an eye on the plants and the rest of your tank to see if nitrate is really being sucked up. 

My planting technique: I planted each stem painfully...but its nowhere near as bad as glosso. Each stem was about 4-5 nodes....strip the last two nodes and use good forceps to push them into the substrate. I tried to expose at least two nodes-worth of leaves on the surface. Good light, co2 and ferts (in general) will encourage it to sprout side shoots and it will slowly creep across. It will start to grow on top of each other, and even a small "hedge" looks good as well (nice effect for lower tanks rather than tall). One benefit of this plant over glosso is you can trim the top leaves off with no ugly visual effect...this will encourage more side shoot growth. Oh, each plant was about 1 inch apart in a checkerboard pattern. 

Grab some if you can...its still one of my favorites...I don't have it now since it couldn't handle my discus temperatures and they kept uprooting when bloodworms fell into the cracks.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's a pic that shows what it's like when it's thick (this is due to be thinned). Unlike glosso, you can trim it with scissors. I usually just rake it with my planting tongs to thin it out. It looks moth eaten for 3-4 days before it fills back in.

The tank it's in runs in the mid 80s all the time.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

oooohhh I like, I like!
If my HC doesn't fill in , I will certainly try this next. I have little HC plugs spread out that my plecos like to uproot...lol
We will see how it goes.
Thanks for the pics, Dawg, Kcat and imp....very pretty!


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Ooo Pretty pretty...
I think that would work better in my pico than the _H. micranthemoides_ that I'm trying to grow as a carpet...
I want some! 

Now, where to get it... hmm...


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

haha, if you are in the US, i could spare you a few patches


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, Koto, :thumbsup: but as you see, I'm not in the US.. :icon_cry: 
Too bad! Anyone willing to try to send it over here... It takes about a week in Priority Mail... in which time I guess the plant will croack (?)


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Koto,

Give me the plants along with the Criniums when you see me at the meeting in September.

I have to send something off to Daniel, so I'll send the E. tiandra along as well.

Mike


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

will do that, think its gunna survive the trip to Finland ?


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Aww guys... You are just wonderful!! :biggrin: 
WOW!!! :bounce: Thank you so much!!
I guess there is no other option than try and see if it'll survive? :icon_roll


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I sent a bunch of plants to Denmark and most of them made it fine, so Finland shouldn't be a problem.


----------

